# Recipe needed for jerky using Morton Tender Quick in mariande form



## cdndeerhunter

Well, I'm going to try and build my own marinade with Morton Tender quick. Does anyone have a recipe they are willing to share?


----------



## raptor700

Never used TQ, but someone here can help


----------



## dougmays

give this a try...

- 1 cup Teryaki Sauce

- 2 tbs worsty sauce

- 1 tbs garlic powder

- 1 tbs onion poweder

- 1 tbs black pepper

- 1 tbs brown sugar

this is a good mild and sweet flavor.  remember you want 1 TBS of MTQ with each LB of meat

let us know how it goes


----------



## sqwib

Here's a few of mine.

Honey Barbecue


For *4**lbs.*

2 tsp coarse grind black pepper
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp garlic powder
½ tbsp onion powder
½ cup Apple juice
¼ cup brown sugar
¼ cup Soy Sauce
¼ cup burgundy
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat.*(please read jerky notes about cure)*

¼ c. Honey
1 cup Barbecue sauce

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Barbecue sauce, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 



Pepper Jerky 
For *1-1.5lbs.*

1 Tbl. Worcestershire
¼ cup Soy Sauce
3 Tbl. Captain Morgan
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 Tbl coarse grind black pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat.*(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients.
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 


 

Spicy Orange 
For *1-1.5 **lbs.*

zest from 1 orange 
Juice from orange
1 tsp orange extract
2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder 
¼ cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire
¼ cup cider vinegar 
1 teaspoon Chili Powder 
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients.
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 

 

Honey Mustard
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

¼ cup apple cider vinegar
1 heaping teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Mustard Seed
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp Rosemary
1 tsp coriander
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*

¼ cup honey
¼ c. Dijon mustard

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Dijon mustard, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 

Burgundy Jerky
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

1/4 cup Merlot or burgundy
1/4 red wine vinegar
1/4 brown sugar, if using Dark Brown Sugar omit the molasses
1 Table liquid smoke
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tbsp Worcestershire
3 garlic cloves chopped
3 tbls Molasses, if not using Dark Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon garlic
1 Teaspoon onion powder
1 Teaspoon red pepper
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 
Coconut Jerky
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp ground coriander 
½ tsp chili powder 
3 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp coconut extract
½ c. coconut milk
3 Tbsp Malibu coconut rum.
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

Teriyaki Jerky
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

1/2 cup of Teriyaki
1/4 cup Red Wine Vinegar
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

I use 1.5 teaspoon of Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] to each 1lb of ground or thin sliced meat 1/4".  Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] suggests 1 tablespoon per/lb for thin sliced meat 1/2", but their curing process is for a dry cure and for 1 hour which is different than what is outlined here. This is your decision!


----------



## frosty

Welcome CDNDeerhunter!  When possible please let us see Q-view (photos) if you can.  We like to look over someone's shoulder to see their work.

Enjoy!


----------



## rich-

Here is my recipe for Beef Jerky: This is for 5 to 6 pounds of sliced meat

5 - 6 pounds sliced beef

3 cups Shasta cola

1/2 cup Soy Sauce

1/2 cup Worcester sauce

2 tbs course grnd black pepper

2 tbsp Onion Powder

2 tbs Granulated Garlic powder

2 tsp hot sauce

1/2 cup liquid smoke

5 heaping Tbls Morton Tender Quick.

Make sure marinade covers the sliced meat,

I let soak for 24 hrs, with a stir a couple times just to get all surfaces of the meat in contact with the marinade

On smoke day, I lay the strips out on my racks, sprinkle with black pepper and garlic powder and put in the preheated smoker at roughly 120 degrees.

after the meat has dried to the touch, I then add smoke and leave in the smoker at no to exceed 140 degrees untill the degree of dryness is achieved.

I bend, squeeze, try tearing off a piece, and a taste test to determine when it is done.

For me, the Jerky tatse way better after it has been out of the smoker for several hours to the next day, then the flavor really comes out.

Rich


----------



## cdndeerhunter

Thanks a lot for all of your recipes and guidance gents. I will post Q- view when I get down to buisness!


----------



## bbq-boy

Wow, there are some good recipes here.  I'm going to have to try every one.  I haven't made jerky before but yesterday I decided to give it a try.

I'll let you know how it turns out, so here is the recipe:

1 cup Kikkoman Teriyaki sauce

1 cup Kikkoman soy sauce

1 cup Yoshida's sauce

1 tsp Cayenne pepper

1.5 Tbs ginger fresh ground

1.5 Tbs onion powder

6 cloves garlic smashed and chopped

4 lbs. side skirt sliced into 1/2" x 1/4" strips

I plan on smoking with hickory pellets at 160 degrees.  I don't use tender quick as think it makes every thing taste like ham. I tried it on turkey legs once and

they were hamey.


----------

